# OH,OH, another Project=CASE 448



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

A friend in another wrecker service sold me his 448, with tiller and deck. he thinks the carb needs rebuilt. guess what ,it will get a ground up refurb and rebuild.
I have a few pics to start off with.
Should I keep the thread posted with project pics or not? Dont want to bore y'all


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

DrBailey said:


> A friend in another wrecker service sold me his 448, with tiller and deck. he thinks the carb needs rebuilt. guess what ,it will get a ground up refurb and rebuild.
> I have a few pics to start off with.
> Should I keep the thread posted with project pics or not? Dont want to bore y'all


arty: Dr.Bailey got himself another work of art in the makings. BORING! Heck NO, we would love to see you restore this little beauty.  Need a hand?  I wouldn't mind getting my hands on that one too. :lmao: Yes, lots of pictures or we'll get on your CASE! :lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Soon to be another show room classic.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Wow!!!*

I can't wait to see this one!!!I have always LOVED those big wheeled Cases!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletbob (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in,I'm still in awe over the lil 8n:tractorsm


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, Im trying to get some done but it has slowed to a crawl. Im dealing with kidney stones, got one removed yesterday, still 4 or 5 in there.
I have the CASE nearly tore down, the sheet metal is at the sand blasters place. I have decals on the way,valve grind gasket set on the way,a new ignition switch here. I also have a new coil and tune up kit w/wires on the way.Oh yal ,I bought a new seat,not original.
degreesing it was the dirty part, the rest was only a two hour chore(tear down) I should have all the parts back and delivered here before the week end. Monday I have to go to the hospital and get the rest of the stones out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DrBailey do you ever sleep?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> DrBailey do you ever sleep?


LMAO! Im almost 69 year old, I dont have time to sleep! actually I just took a little nap. I will show you a pic of a kidney ROCK compared to a dime. If I slow down to much they might get to hurting.lol Doctor says there are 4 or 5 more that needs to come out. FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ouch! I could only imagine......Okay, now what the heck are you saving that for Bailey?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I felt like i was having a baby! I feel kinda attached to it, maybe even responsible! the little SOBody man


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DrBailey said:


> I felt like i was having a baby! I feel kinda attached to it, maybe even responsible! the little SOBody man


I know I know, you're trying to redo the parking lot, but don't be so darn cheap!:lmao:


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey drbailey......I've had some stones man,but didn't need surgery....nothing like yours.They really hurt don't they???Good luck man.Hope everything goes ok!!!jc


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

jc56 said:


> Hey drbailey......I've had some stones man,but didn't need surgery....nothing like yours.They really hurt don't they???Good luck man.Hope everything goes ok!!!jc


 This is not my first rodeo with stones, but it is my first with bolders! yes sir they will put a grown man to his knees. This is so much better then the docs thought my problem was. I looking forward to a good Spring and Summer.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Doc, yours is a sickness (fixing things )we don't want to find a cure for the results are just too fine.
Cheers


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

farmertim said:


> Doc, yours is a sickness (fixing things )we don't want to find a cure for the results are just too fine.
> Cheers


 Thanks farmertim, not much getting done this week. I did get the valves back in place and the decal kit arrived yesterday. I bead blasted some small engine schroud's also.
Cheers


----------



## bulletbob (Dec 22, 2011)

Doc,Tractor is looking good.Your moving right along!As far is that kidney boulder goes OMG.Hoping you have a speedy recovery.--Bob


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Found it..please delete.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Touch base here, I feeling MUCH better, working again.
I have the valve job done, the tune up is complete. new ignition switch and it purrs like a kitten!
The sand blasted parts are back and primed, I hope to paint the hood and fenders today.
My big hope ie to work a garden next week with the tiller, I would like to mount up a mold board from the CC to this CASE.
Some rough pics below.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the tractor is coming along real nice. Take it easy though, hope you have a speedy recovery.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

lookie,lookie, all the parts are painted, gonna put it together tomorrow!, the new decals in a couple days.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a dumb question. What is the main difference between the 446,and the 448 Case ?
Doc,you take care,ok?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed you have the touch Sir.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

jhngardner367 said:


> I have a dumb question. What is the main difference between the 446,and the 448 Case ?
> Doc,you take care,ok?


jhngardner367, Im affraid I cant answer that question, this is my first experience with CASE, Im learning as I go here. Thanks to several people Im learning something every day. I have been doing the body and paint work since I was 16 but the small engines and hydraulics is all new to me.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know how true it is,but I was told that the 446=16hp,and 448=18 hp.
Also,about the kidney stones,I've heard that they can break up large ones with ultra sound...Again,I don't know how true it is,but it's supposed to let them pass easier.
Either way,you take care,Doc,and keep us up to date.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

99% done, runs drives great, Im so impressed with it. I LIKT IT!
here are a couple pics and a very unprofessional video from my iPhone. I will do better next week with a vid of the tiller doing a garden spot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbryqnqerDs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang..thats show room.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That is AMAZING! Who did you say did it for you, Dr. Bailey? :lmao: Just joking my friend, I have seen enough of your work to know who the "Master Craftsman" is. This is just one more example, of your talented skills! Bye


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks G R E A T !!!!!You do really good work man.I love seeing project GT's from start to finish.You are the man DrBailey!!!Continued good luck with those kidney stones man!!Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## scood1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Excellent*

What you are dong is very interesting, love to see work in progress like that
If you were closer to NC I would bring my CI 235 to you and let the magic happen
thanksagain
:usa:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, the 448 is doing a good job tilling. I have since purchased a CASE 195, I havnt decided what I might do to it yet.


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

That 448 looks great! Can't beat a 448 with a hood scoop!!!


----------

